# A Few Samson Videos



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess I should explain that one a little bit. We threw two tennis balls...one down the stairs, one into the kitchen. He doesn't know which one to get first...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And this one....I just love his facial expressions while waiting:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And this is just his crazy digging thing he does with his tennis balls...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I love how his head perks up at the end when a dog howls.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> I love how his head perks up at the end when a dog howls.


:lol: Yeah...unfortuantely, that's right where my memory card filled up. He looked that way for a second, then went right back to digging.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I guess I should explain that one a little bit. We threw two tennis balls...one down the stairs, one into the kitchen. He doesn't know which one to get first...


HA - I was wondering cause he was starting to make me dizzy - LOL


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And this one....I just love his facial expressions while waiting:


Your dog is a true actor - that one really made me laugh - Thanxs. Hes also very beautiful.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This is just a small clip of Samson, waiting for the kids to come home from school. He always seems to know when the time nears, and sits there waiting for them.

If you watch close, you can see Ricky come walking up the street....and then Samson welcoming him in his special way...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

So they like sitting up in the window. We have a big window with little windows at the bottom exactly like that in our livvingroom. Theres also a big cozy chair there our cats like laying on. I see they might loose it to the pup - hehe. So do you have a camcorder? Is that how you get all your great videos?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> So they like sitting up in the window. We have a big window with little windows at the bottom exactly like that in our livvingroom. Theres also a big cozy chair there our cats like laying on. I see they might loose it to the pup - hehe. So do you have a camcorder? Is that how you get all your great videos?


Samson perches in that same spot whenever we leave. And according to the kids, he'll sit there and wait for me to come back. My wife doesn't like him being up there, but she'll still admit he looks cute (and pathetically sad) sitting in the window when we drive away.

All my videos are from my digital camera, which was a gift from some great forum members!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes I was wondering cause our digital camera records also but for only like 30 seconds. I guess 30 seconds is better then nothing  I will have to try that out sometime in Jan


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Yes I was wondering cause our digital camera records also but for only like 30 seconds. I guess 30 seconds is better then nothing  I will have to try that out sometime in Jan


You just need to get a bigger memory stick. The one that came with my camera only let me do 40 second videos, but then I got the 1 GB card and it will let me record 14 minutes...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ricky, Kia and Lila responded to Samson's Nose Trick video here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...os/10829-response-kia-lila-samsons-video.html


----------

